# Cutler Hammer CH breakers



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Does anyone know when Cutler Hammer came out with the CH line of breakers? I was wondering how old an installation I looked at was, and I can't read the inspection sticker. Judging by the installers label, it was pre-ZIP code.

Thanks


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

At least the early seventies, but I'd say sixties.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

According to Eaton, the CHP/CHB breakers hit the market in the early 70s.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

Man where the hell have you been


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

SQ D QO, and C-H CH, came out about the same time in the late 1950's, in both cases replacing the XO circuit breakers.


----------

